#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Integra

## Integra

Ik lees hier al een tijdje mee en heb besloten me nu ook maar eens te registreren.

Al jaren heb ik niets meer met drive in gedaan en vond het tijd de hobby maar weer eens op te pakken.
Veel van de apparatuur had ik in de jaren 90 al en werkt nog perfect.
Ik heb nu wat nieuwe cases gekocht om de handel in de bouwen en uiteindelijk is dit het resultaat.
Voor vragen, tips en opmerkingen sta ik altijd open  :Smile:

----------


## beyma

jammer dat niemand reageert......maar van mij sowieso een plus 1 voor het gebruik van vinyl, ik denk dat de jeugd niet eens meer weet wat een forum is, die kennen alleen nog maar facebook helaas.....

klopt het dat ik ook een paar pioneer cdj 500 zie staan?

----------


## jakkes72

En een mooie oude Sennheiser koptelefoon. Heb er zelf ook nog een voor de kids

----------


## Fridge

> klopt het dat ik ook een paar pioneer cdj 500 zie staan?



dat ziet er voor mij uit als de Gemini clones van de cdj500. Zie bijv. positie jog.

Verder algemene indruk netjes hoor, je houdt duidelijk van gestructureerd werken. Je ziet wel dat de setup gedateerd is, o.a. door gebruik van zwaar materiaal en het gebruik van conventionele lampjes. Verder zou ik de kabels van de diverse topjes even langs het statief leiden ipv laten hangen. 

Wbt vinyl: ja, tof, zeker. Aantekening erbij: het sluit niet meer zo aan bij wat men tegenwoordig van een allround dj cq drive-in verwacht. Men verwacht dat je veel, erg veel, erg erg veel bij je hebt aan muziek. Met vinyl niet te doen natuurlijk. 

Al met al sta je zeker niet voor schut zo!

----------


## beyma

> dat ziet er voor mij uit als de Gemini clones van de cdj500. Zie bijv. positie jog.



Idd, ik zie het nu zelfs voor op de case staan haha ik zat gisteren even via me telefoon te kijken en dat is allemaal wat kleiner dan het 24 inch scherm waar ik nu weer voor zit  :Wink: .

Wat betreft vinyl en veel muziek mee nemen, je kan natuurlijk ook met tijdcode platen draaien en dan op je laptop via Traktor bedienen (of welk programma je voorkeur ook heeft) 
Maar je heb wel gelijk qua hoeveelheid muziek, je moet tegenwoordig echt alles wat er ooit aan muziek uitgebracht is binnen een paar seconden kunnen draaien en dat is dan ook de reden dat ik geen feestjes doe voor de jeugd van 12 tot 18 jaar hahaha!

Conventioneel licht vind ik juist weer stukken beter dan die spuuglelijke LED pannenkoekjes die een beetje random knipperen en totaal geen bundel kunnen maken en dus alleen maar verblindend werken.
Ik gebruik zelf ook nog 16x par 64 om gewoon wat basis licht te hebben, samen met wat moving headjes natuurlijk.

----------


## Integra

Te lang niet gekeken hier  :EEK!: 

Dank voor de reacties.
De topload CD spelers zijn inderdaad CDJ-500 clones. Echter niet van Gemini (heb ik gehad, maar vond ze goedkoop overkomen door de gekleurde knoppen) Het zijn Soundlab CDJ-700 toploads. Ook de dubbel CD speler en de twee platenspelers zijn van Soundlab, de laatsten echter wel met een modificatie.
Wat werk voor de set betreft, ik heb heel veel muziek. Ik zit echter niet te wachten om er elke week op uit te gaan met de spullen.  4 tot 6 keer per jaar vind ik al leuk, het is maar een hobby  :Smile: 
Er is wel vraag naar, juist omdat het afwijkt van het hedendaagse laptop DJ setje.
En ook ik ben van mening dat conventionele verlichting mooier is dan LED, zéker wanneer de set in z'n geheel een bepaald tijdsbeeld vertegenwoordigd.
Qua muziek ben ik niet echt aan genre gebonden, wél aan periodes.
Ik draai vanaf de jaren 50 tot en met de jaren 90....   Naar wens een bepaald decennium of gewoon een gezellige mengelmoes van "leuke" muziek uit de gehele periode.
Vanaf 2000 zit niet in mijn collectie.
Met jaren 50 t/m jaren 90 heb je ook gelijk een indruk op welke leeftijdsgroepen er dus gemikt word  :Wink: 
Vaak zijn het familie feesten, huwelijksfeesten of bedrijfsfeesten.

Het is in ieder geval ontzettend leuk om te doen!  :Smile:

----------


## stefke96

Ziet er inderdaad gestructureerd uit!
Muziek stijl moet iedereen zelf weten, ben zelf van na het vinyl tijdperk dus ben er niet echt weg van  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Als ik toch wat puntjes mag benoemen.. 
Kabels inderdaad achter langs het tussenpaaltje (met zwarte gaffa oid).
Ook kabels die te langs zijn gewoon oprollen en uit het zicht plaatsen van het publiek.

Zijn kleine puntjes uiteraard, maar maakt het nog wat netter, en jezelf verbeteren is nooit slecht.

Verder ziet het er netjes uit!

----------


## Integra

Ik ben nog aan het kijken voor nette zwarte kabelbinders (herbruikbare) om de kabels netjes vast te zetten  :Smile:

----------


## PvG

> Ik ben nog aan het kijken voor nette zwarte kabelbinders (herbruikbare) om de kabels netjes vast te zetten



Er zijn rollen klitteband met één kant haakjes en één kant lusjes. Hier kun je stukken van knippen op gewenste lengte.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ben nog aan het kijken voor nette zwarte kabelbinders (herbruikbare) om de kabels netjes vast te zetten



Die noemen we Janwillempjes.  :Cool:

----------

